# philo dough tarts..?



## pillsbury1 (Dec 15, 2007)

i want to make up some little pecan pie pies using this store bought pepperidge farm philos dough...could maybe i get get a few tips from u guys...its just going to be a couple dozen using basic cupcake pans.. ty


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

Good choice of a base . keep the filo moist make a kitchen towel damp and lay over the filo . once your filling is cooled off pull of the damp towel flip over the filo so the botton is now the top cut the filo to your proper size . use warm clean butter . drizzel the butter over the filo add a layer drizzel again with butter repeat 4-6 times then put into pans gently .the trick of filo is keep the butter thin and many layers of filo when all the portions have been lined with the filo put the pan in the fridge to get cold add your cool filling and then bake .filo will get brown fast so spray with water before baking you might have to cover the pan with foil to prevent the filo from burning .due to the fact most fillings take much longer to bake through .if there smaller that is great i like more pecans than goop so this will aid in the fast turn around of the product .cool em off and pop out it should slide out with the ammount of butter used . .good luck 
and enjoy your holiday .
T


----------



## pillsbury1 (Dec 15, 2007)

awesome...ty soooo much...


----------

